# Tiney Flowers



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what these are? They are in patches all over the yard and cute as can be. Someone said they were Wild Violets, but looked that up and these are way way smaller.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That is Speedwell.
It is one of many early spring, tiny bloomers in yards.
As soon as it gets hot, they will be gone.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They look like bluets to me.

http://www.wiseacre-gardens.com/plants/wildflower/bluet.html

Leaves are 1/4 in. oval shaped and flowers are not much larger.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Flowergurl may be right.
Hard to tell from the pic.
And the same thing would apply, early spring joy, then gone until next year.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree more detail of the flowers would be needed to tell for sure.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Possible creeping Charlie. Check to see it the plant is sending out runners similar to straw berries.

 Al


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

That looks like it is Veronica Repens Creeping Speedwell - probably blue carpet. If it's the same as the following flower:


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

chickenista said:


> That is Speedwell.
> It is one of many early spring, tiny bloomers in yards.
> As soon as it gets hot, they will be gone.


 Chickenista nailed it. It is Speedwell.

Nancy


----------

